# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá dãy núi Canadian Rockies - Canada

## hangnt

_Nguồn: website báo Lao Động_

Nằm ở phía Tây Canada, thuộc bang British Columbia và Alberta, dãy Canadian Rockies được coi là một trong những ngọn núi thách thức nhất đối với các nhà leo núi và cũng là nơi có cảnh quan tuyệt mỹ không nên bỏ qua trong hành trình du lịch.


Dãy núi Canadian Rockies là một phần của quần thể hùng vĩ Rocky Mountains với điểm cao nhất là đỉnh Robson (3,954m). Toàn bộ dãy núi có diện tích 180.000 km2, bao gồm hàng triệu ngọn núi đá, sông băng, hồ, hẻm núi, thác nước, hang động. Các công viên quốc gia Banff, Jasper, Yoho và Kootenay hợp thành Canadian Rockies đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới.

----------


## showluo

Oaaaaa
Nhìn pic cuối cùng đẹp ghê. Cứ như thiên đường ấy
Hjc muốn đi đến đây làm nhà thám hiểm quá

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đẹp mê ly T-T
Bao gồm hàng triệu ngọn núi đá, sông băng, hồ, hẻm núi, thác nước, hang động ==> Tuyệt thật đến đây du lịch thì đi mỏi chân luôn^^

----------

